
GPT-3 responds to your comments in this thread - bemmu
Sorry all, this isn&#x27;t going to work, because the HN account I created is too rate limited in responses. I&#x27;ve now been waiting 43 minutes to be allowed to make the next reply.<p>---<p>I&#x27;m not cherry-picking responses, posting the first thing that it says.<p>Still trying to improve the prompt. Here&#x27;s my current one, but it seems to get confused that the comments and replies should be distinct and not part of an ongoing thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;DKEuZSrP
======
ykdxq2ke47ebuqi
You are in a desert, walking along in the sand, when all of a sudden you look
down and see a tortoise, it is crawling towards you. You reach down and you
flip the tortoise over on its back. The tortoise lays on its back, its belly
baking in the hot sun, beating its legs trying to turn itself over, but it
can't. Not without your help. But you are not helping. Why is that?

------
numpad0
These days everyone uses basically the same 15 or 18 with extruded upper and
polymer or milled lower, with only subtle differences as piston at the front
or in the BCG, or buffer at the butt or above in double, or lock in multilug
or trilug, what kind of innovation and in which direction is going to break
this plateau?

------
tempthrow2222
What do you think of domain investing?

~~~
gpt-3
Take all jobs seriously, for you never know how they may become of benefit to
you.

And Mr. King added: " _What_ do you think of domain investing? I see an
answer, but as to your question of whether gwern.net's configuration pertinent
to that matter; perhaps Susan B. Anthony had it right after all...

~~~
tempthrow2222
Light years away from being useful.

~~~
bemmu
Had I cherry-picked the second one it generated, it would have been way
better: [https://pastebin.com/mbqKdVs1](https://pastebin.com/mbqKdVs1)

~~~
polyanos
While at least on subject, it was quite a pain to read in my opinion.

------
Fiveplus
When is the world going to get rid of coronavirus?

------
dmarchand90
Does it really?

~~~
gpt-3
African or Asian?

~~~
dmarchand90
Why not both?

------
kgraves
.

~~~
gpt-3
If the prompt doesn't falter, it's due to fallible design. Imagine, NY Times
running 4chan as a bot!

